# Klr wine filter



## traveler94 (Dec 2, 2016)

I was online today to buy some filters for my Buon Vino wine filter and a picture popped up with the "KLR Wine filter". Anybody have any experience with it?


----------



## KeithKLRFilter (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi Traveler - I make the KLR Wine Filter. Please don't think I am trying to sell it on this forum, I have a great deal of respect and love for wine makers and sites (such as this one) that bring our community together. I would not want to clutter a great gathering with marketing junk!

We just started selling the KLR a couple of months ago, and it is slowly ramping up. There are a couple of reviews up on Amazon, and I have a few smaller distributors and brew supply shops around the country that have bought several kits and packages of cartridge replacements. I sent them samples, they used it, and came back with opinions that might be valuable to you. There are others as well, email me from my site and I can possibly get some additional references. Again, not trying to sell it to you but there are a few folks that have tried it and could give you feedback.

Take care,
Keith


----------



## terrymck (Dec 19, 2016)

_I would not want to clutter a great gathering with marketing junk!_

Then become a vendor sponsor. I am sure there are spaces available.


----------



## Putterrr (Dec 20, 2016)

so once they become a sponsor, its Ok to clutter up a great site with marketing junk?

he wouldn't be the first to sell his wares in forum posts and i assume he won't be the last. interesting videos. simpler and cleaner than other filtering systems out there

cheers


----------



## traveler94 (Dec 26, 2016)

KeithKLRFilter said:


> Hi Traveler - I make the KLR Wine Filter. Please don't think I am trying to sell it on this forum, I have a great deal of respect and love for wine makers and sites (such as this one) that bring our community together. I would not want to clutter a great gathering with marketing junk!
> 
> We just started selling the KLR a couple of months ago, and it is slowly ramping up. There are a couple of reviews up on Amazon, and I have a few smaller distributors and brew supply shops around the country that have bought several kits and packages of cartridge replacements. I sent them samples, they used it, and came back with opinions that might be valuable to you. There are others as well, email me from my site and I can possibly get some additional references. Again, not trying to sell it to you but there are a few folks that have tried it and could give you feedback.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the reply


----------



## KeithKLRFilter (Jun 20, 2017)

Not trying to clutter, excuse the interruption. Please return to your regularly scheduled broadcast.


----------



## Newine (Jan 13, 2019)

KeithKLRFilter said:


> Not trying to clutter, excuse the interruption. Please return to your regularly scheduled broadcast.


I have never filtered a wine. Always just racked, settled, repeat, cold stabilze, rack, etc. Bought the filter to try on some wine from this last falls harvest. It will be a last step for me, maybe on just a few gallons. Will update on how it workswfor me when I try it out.


----------



## JoP (Sep 28, 2020)

traveler94 said:


> I was online today to buy some filters for my Buon Vino wine filter and a picture popped up with the "KLR Wine filter". Anybody have any experience with it?


Hi All,
I have the same question.
Also, anyone tried to used it with a vacuum pump?
Thanks


----------



## Rice_Guy (Sep 29, 2020)

The KLR can be used with a vacuum however it is not recommended. Using a commercial cartridge with a high delta P (pressure) shortens the life. ,,, I like the KLR piping and lack of leakage.
All filters will work better if the liquid is clean before hand and you are using it to polish for crystal clear clarity. _Now _my experience has been the filter seems to last longer than a Bon Vino mini jet, so I live with the Bon Vino leakage between pads


----------



## JoP (Sep 30, 2020)

Rice_Guy said:


> The KLR can be used with a vacuum however it is not recommended. Using a commercial cartridge with a high delta P (pressure) shortens the life. ,,, I like the KLR piping and lack of leakage.
> All filters will work better if the liquid is clean before hand and you are using it to polish for crystal clear clarity. _Now _my experience has been the filter seems to last longer than a Bon Vino mini jet, so I live with the Bon Vino leakage between pads


Rice_Guy,
Thank you for the feedback
I'm looking for a filter that would work for carboy transfers and also for bottling.
Perhaps the KLR filter is great, but I'm more comfortable investing in a system that uses generic filters, just in case KLR goes out of business.
BTW, I contacted KLR a few days ago for the same question, but they did not get back to me yet.
I'm also considering the Enolmatic in-line filter and I'm wondering if other people have used it and what are their opinions about it.
This one has washable filters and can be used with a vacuum pump.
Thanks


----------



## cmason1957 (Sep 30, 2020)

You may want to look at the filters that @vacuumpumpman suggests for use with the Allinonewinepump, which is a vacuum pump device. Generally Steve is more than happy to help you figure out what you need, even if you don't have one of his pumps. Wine Pump | All in One Wine Pump will get you lots of information


----------



## Rice_Guy (Sep 30, 2020)

The KLR is a small version of a whole house 12inch filter. There are more choices in your cartridge when one buys a production/ factory unit, ex the 0.45 microbiologically clean which is around $125. AI1 is selling readily available cartridge filters and housing.. you have a number of vendors but the housing isn’t always interchangeable.

?? my BonVino has a pump on it, I pump directly off the carboy to a bucket on floor level ,,, the BonVino is my transfer pump. I also use a 12 volt vacuum pump for transfers/ racking/ starting a siphon etc.
I bottle out of the referenced floor bucket either by gravity or with a slight 5 inch vacuum, I vacuum cork at 15 inches usually.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Oct 1, 2020)

Here is a link for the complete housing,filters,bracket and wrench = Wine Pump Filter

I do not sell them - I only point you in the right direction - The entire setup is under $50.00 dollars.

If interested I can send you a link for .35 micron filters for approx $10.00 each. 

This step of filtering saves me alot of time (do it the same time you would normally rack) - and less contact with oxygen.

Happy Winemaking !!


----------



## JoP (Oct 2, 2020)

vacuumpumpman said:


> Here is a link for the complete housing,filters,bracket and wrench = Wine Pump Filter
> 
> I do not sell them - I only point you in the right direction - The entire setup is under $50.00 dollars.
> 
> ...


It seems to be a very affordable (under $50) solution at a first look.
The filters at 8 and 9 dollars are economical only if you use it near its full capacity of 100 gallons at once.
If you have less than say 20 gallons to filter, not so much.
It may make more sense to go with a more expensive system that has reusable filters such as the Enolmatic in-line system.
The total cost would be around $310 (including the 5 and 1 micron filters)
This is a lot more expensive than a 50 dollar solution, but you buy it once and you don’t have to order filters anymore, or rarely perhaps.


----------



## Ajmassa (Oct 2, 2020)

JoP said:


> It seems to be a very affordable (under $50) solution at a first look.
> The filters at 8 and 9 dollars are economical only if you use it near its full capacity of 100 gallons at once.
> If you have less than say 20 gallons to filter, not so much.
> It may make more sense to go with a more expensive system that has reusable filters such as the Enolmatic in-line system.
> ...



$9 or $10 ? Maybe Steve can share his sweet filter connect with us instead of just gloating about it!


----------

